
In Memory of Robert Farquhar, NASA mission design specialist - blahedo
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/in-memory-of-robert-farquhar-the-original-space-hacker
======
swagv
"Space hacker" is kind of an insult to the guy's accomplishments

~~~
minsight
It seems that he hacked the culture at NASA. Showing that spectacular things
were possible when one decides that certain (in retrospect unnecessary)
limitations can be ignored is a very hackerly thing to do.

